# If you could only afford one toy f



## DogsLoverr (Aug 23, 2016)

I am limited on my dog funding because apparently I have been out of control <BG> and all my membership renewals (dog related!) are coming up so I have to be decent for the holidays. What is each of your dogs absolute must have favorite toy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think my dogs would be happy with just one, but there are a number of low/no cost alternative. My dogs ADORE plastic water bottles. Just remember to remove the cap and ring so there is nothing to choke on. For tug toys, you can easily make nice ones by buying a yard of fleece at Joann Fabric, cut it into strips, braid the strips and tie knots in both ends. I'm sure there are other inexpensive options too, if you think about it a bit!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zoe says hands down it's her little orange tennis ball and her larger plastic treat ball (without the treats) which she can push and roll, as well as grab in her mouth and carry when she wants to. It makes a lot of noise rolling on the kitchen floor and that makes her all excited. So to pick one, I would say a ball that she is able to pick up in her mouth and carry.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

No doubt. Paws down. First place goes to "hide a squirrel in a log" dog toy. The squirrels have built in squeakers and hide in the log (its all plush). Tux loves to go after them and pull them out one by one. Then we play fetch with the squirrels and the log. He never gets tired of that toy. They come in two or three sizes. He also loves anything that has strands of loose fabric dangling (like the arms on his toy squid).


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Some of Willow's favorites are the toys without the stuffing. Just flat fabric toys with a squeaker somewhere in the body. She also loves a braided rope. Oh, and I think one of her very very favorites is something called a Happy Moppy. Here's the link for one on Amazon.

Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : Nylabone Interactive Medium Happy Moppy Dog Chew Toy : Amazon.com

The cheapest toy is the simple plastic water bottle but it drives us nuts!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am not a good one to ask because Loki has a dozen of toys that I rotate. Like everyone else has said he LOVES water bottles. Some of them are so thin he rips them up in minutes - the only thing he rips up. The harder water bottles he throws around, bounces, rolls, pounces on, growls at and generally fights with the for a long time. He also likes balls for fetch. All the balls came from grocery store so none were very expensive, including the little orange and blue balls. The breeder sent home two little soft toys he also likes.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Flat raccoon. Good for one dog, and especially good for tug of war with two.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just want to say that these are some great ideas for Christmas. In our family, we exchange gifts for our pets also.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama's favorite toy in the whole world is her Rascals latex spiney ball with squeaker. You can find them on Amazon. She will spend hours playing by herself, throwing the ball down the stairs, chasing it, bringing it back to the top, and throwing it down again. It is fun to watch. The toy is a little noisy, but I always know where she is when she is playing with it. She also really loves bully springs. She gets one a week, but they rarely last more than a few hours.

Shamapapa (Shamamama is busy)


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Kati has two toys. A small Lil Pals bone and a petco soccer ball. Neither are 'plush', both are the soft stuffed nubby type. She won't play with any soft silky plush toys. That said she doesn't destroy the squeakers so as long as I keep them from Lala the toys last. She is about due for a new soccer ball.. she's had this one three or four years.(!) she also used to get antlers but the vet said Lolli can't have them so I'm looking for an alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

I see others like the no stuffing animals too! My lil girly adores her little rabbit with squeaker "Bunny" !
It's similar to this, but only about 6" long...I got it for $4 at Tuesday Morning.





Her next favorite in line is "Elly" .. she really LOVES this thing! 
Pet Supplies : EXPAWLORER Cotton Dental Teaser Puppy Pet Chew Rope Toys for Small Dog Biting 11-inch, Elephant : Amazon.com

I don't know why so many bad reviews- I find it to be a good quality & ours is holding up fine. We have the elephant one - When she did get an ear unraveled and the end of tail knot out, I just tied it off and no issues.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Teddy loves his colourful squeeky spider toy.
He will not sleep unless it's near him and will run back to the room after every walk to make sure it's still where he left it! 
He's had it for 3 months already and still loves it.

He has a stash of toys but won't play with anything else if this is around. 

Best part of all, it only cost USD 1.60 with free international shipping!
He has a lot of other toys that I buy from AliExpress (e.g. his 2nd favourite toy - a yellow squeeky duck). 

All his toys cost between USD 0.80 and USD 2.00 each (with free shipping).

eBay also have some good deals too but from my experience, I think eBay and AliExpress have the same sellers but they are almost always cheaper on AliExpress.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's favorite toys are Chuckit! rubber balls in size small or medium and a cheap green bear that the trainer in puppy kindergarten gave her 4.5 yrs ago.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Here are a few of Bowie's favorite toys! My mom found the Chipmonk Kobg toy for him, it's plush, but the insides are kinda hard, it squeaks too. The soccer ball is actually a pillow from Ikea, it was bigger than he was and he'd try to run with it and end up somersaulting over it! He loves the green ball with treats in it or not. I found and bought the squirrels in the log for his Christmas present, so cure!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama's favorite toy in the whole world is her Rascals latex spiney ball with squeaker. You can find them on Amazon. She will spend hours playing by herself, throwing the ball down the stairs, chasing it, bringing it back to the top, and throwing it down again. It is fun to watch. The toy is a little noisy, but I always know where she is when she is playing with it. She also really loves bully springs. She gets one a week, but they rarely last more than a few hours.
> 
> Shamapapa (Shamamama is busy)


Finally remembering to add a photo (17 months old) and two videos (8 months old and 17 months old) of Shama and her orange ball. The first video is cute because it shows her rearing up like a horse before attacking the ball. The second video gives an idea of how she plays with it on the steps. HIGHLY recommend this orange ball for Havanese puppies. I'll put the Amazon link below the links to the videos.

(You do not need to join Dropbox to watch my videos, but if you decide you want to open a free Dropbox account, please PM me as I can invite you and we'll BOTH receive 500 MB of bonus storage space!)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uc2dxkcdznbv5eo/Shama orange ball 8 months.MTS?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/akb6akkn4cmi480/Shama orange ball 17 months.MTS?dl=0

Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Coastal Pet - RASCALS Latex Spiny Ball 2.5+ACI- : Amazon.com


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Shama is a cutie! Love how she pounces!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That is so funny watching her on the steps!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Here are a few of Bowie's favorite toys! My mom found the Chipmonk Kobg toy for him, it's plush, but the insides are kinda hard, it squeaks too. The soccer ball is actually a pillow from Ikea, it was bigger than he was and he'd try to run with it and end up somersaulting over it! He loves the green ball with treats in it or not. I found and bought the squirrels in the log for his Christmas present, so cure!


Loki likes that little green ball too, except ours is pink. I got him the tree trunk with squirrels when he was 3 months old. He didn't really love it - but for the last few weeks it is his favorite. He has learned to pull the squirrels out and carries the whole thing around. last night he was stumbling around with his head stuck in it. Point is - if he doesn't like it at first, put it away and bring it back out when he is a little older. Actually, this works for all toys. I try to keep rotating his toys.

p.s. My ticker doesn't tick, Loki is now 7 1/2 months.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Haha! I could just imagine Loki stumbling around with the log on his head! I just love these fun pups! Bowie's ticker doesn't tick either, he will be 5 months on the 14th. Toy rotation is a good thing, he found a lost pacifier squeaky toy and it's become a new favorite! 
That video of Shama is adorable, love how she plays. I think Bowie would love a ball like that too!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie also loves, loves her tree and squirrels. She also removes the squirrels, scatters them around the house and then shakes the tree trunk for a while, sticks her head in it and carries it stuck to her. Now, has any one figured out how to train their Havanese to put the squirrels back in the tree (ha, ha):laugh2:

She also has a small latex ball like one listed above that squeeks wildly (different brand) I think what she likes about these balls is that they are not totally round but have some kind of ridges that make them wobble in different directions when dropped. More fun to chase.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow has the stump and squirrels too. Started with 3 squirrels but I had to throw one away as it finally started losing stuffing. See really doesn't play with them much though. Sometimes shell toss the stump around or will play with a squirrel. It's not one of her favorites but she has had it since she was a puppy so it's probably lost it's charm.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Shop the thrift stores for baby toys. They're usually cheap, and don't have small pieces that come off. Life of the stuffed ones vary from one puppy to the next, from a few minutes to years.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Finally remembering to add a photo (17 months old) and two videos (8 months old and 17 months old) of Shama and her orange ball. The first video is cute because it shows her rearing up like a horse before attacking the ball. The second video gives an idea of how she plays with it on the steps. HIGHLY recommend this orange ball for Havanese puppies. I'll put the Amazon link below the links to the videos.
> 
> (You do not need to join Dropbox to watch my videos, but if you decide you want to open a free Dropbox account, please PM me as I can invite you and we'll BOTH receive 500 MB of bonus storage space!)
> 
> ...


Annie - Shama is so cute with this ball that I got one for Loki. At first, he just circled it. Now he pushes it around and makes it squeak with his nose and paw, but he doesn't seem to be able to pick it up. I keep thinking it is his overbite but he has other things this size that he can pick up. I am confused!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rex and Leo LOVE the Orbee Tuff Raspberry ball by Planet Dog


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> Annie - Shama is so cute with this ball that I got one for Loki. At first, he just circled it. Now he pushes it around and makes it squeak with his nose and paw, but he doesn't seem to be able to pick it up. I keep thinking it is his overbite but he has other things this size that he can pick up. I am confused!


Shama didn't pick it up at first, I think because the squeak scared her, but now she picks it up and runs! It's so soft that Loki should be able to pick it up no problem. Maybe he's just getting used to it?


----------

